# Suicide note left by owner of bombed restaurant



## CougarKing (18 Feb 2008)

I'm surprised the bombing story from last week in Vancouver wasn't posted here yet; anyways, here is the latest twist in the ongoing investigation behind the causes of the bombing.

http://www.mytelus.com/ncp_news/article.en.do?pn=canada&articleID=2869931



> Suicide note left by owner of fire-bombed restaurant found dead
> 
> THE CANADIAN PRESS
> 
> ...


----------

